
Lenovo Thinkbook 13s review: ThinkPad influences at a great price - jseliger
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/09/lenovo-thinkbook-13s-review-thinkpad-influences-at-a-great-price/
======
prirun
This laptop has the fingerprint reader built in to the power button. So if I
_don 't_ want my computer reading my fingerprint and doing who-knows-what with
it, I have to turn on my computer with my knuckle now.

